# Front wheel wobble



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all, i have a 2003 kona stinky with a marzocchi qr20 hub. my wheel wobbles left and right with the axle tight and in the right place. is this normal? or is the wrong axle size in place? someone please help!
Thanks
Jesse


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

its called a out of true wheel


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like a spoke tension issue. Its probably the rim that is wobbly, not the hub.


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

no, i know what a out of true wheel is. the wheel moves so much side to side the tire touches the fork.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you hand check spoke tension?


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah, it has nothing to do with the spokes. maybe the hub is shot?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

janser23 said:


> no, i know what a out of true wheel is. the wheel moves so much side to side the tire touches the fork.


So, you want to know if it is normal for the tire to rub on the fork? The issue should be pretty obvious, like missing hub end caps, if you can look at the bike (unlike us).


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Side To Side*

Hit some jumps. Why not? The wheel is true. Right? If it's still tweeked then start over. Hope you don't have a 15 mm axle in there.


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

And are all axles a standard size?


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

shiggy said:


> So, you want to know if it is normal for the tire to rub on the fork? The issue should be pretty obvious, like missing hub end caps, if you can look at the bike (unlike us).


All of the parts are there, i think its a wrong axle size


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

michaelblade said:


> Hit some jumps. Why not? The wheel is true. Right? If it's still tweeked then start over. Hope you don't have a 15 mm axle in there.


I believe this is the problem. is there someway to easily measure the size of the axle?


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

Seriously I think you might have a 15mm and you need a 20mm . It should fit tight even before final tightening.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

don't overlook the simple things...did you recently put a new tire on?
If so, check to ensure the bead is seated all the way around on both sides.
If not, this will produce a wobble that looks like you need a true...when you don't.

just saying...take a look before you start buyin new hubs and axles...


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Take a picture for your hub and your fork. Then someone can tell you if they are supposed to fit together. Although I have a feeling your rim might be bent.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Soooo, wobble when you spin the front tire by hand....or wobble when you grasp the front tire, you detect movement..side to side???

Wheel type-brand??


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

an 8 year old hub the bearings are probably shot. replace them.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

janser23 said:


> All of the parts are there, i think its a wrong axle size


We still have no idea what fork you have or what your setup looks like. And my Internet periscope is out of order.

A through axle is specific to the fork.
A 20mm TA hub uses a 20mm axle.

If your fork is not 20mm then you have other issues.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

janser23 said:



> I believe this is the problem. is there someway to easily measure the size of the axle?


A ruler.

Remove the axle and wheel. Insert the axle through the hub. If it rattles around it is NOT a 20mm. If there is 5mm of play it is a (surprise!) 15mm axle.

If this is a 15mm fork you would have had to seriously spread the dropouts to fit the hub. 20mm is 110mm wide. 15 is 100.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

janser23 said:


> Hello all, i have a 2003 kona stinky with a marzocchi qr20 hub. my wheel wobbles left and right with the axle tight and in the right place. is this normal? or is the wrong axle size in place? someone please help!
> Thanks
> Jesse


Still wobbly?


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah. i ordered a new axle. let you know if it works


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

when you grab the tire. side to side. i took the whole this apart and cleaned it all and put it all back together. seemed to stop the wobble a little. 

marzocchi qr20

i ordered a new axle hopefully that will fix it


----------



## janser23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey all. so being i just got into dh i wasnt exactly sure how the fork worked with the axle. when i put the new one in it was still doing the same thing so i looked closer. sure enough the axle wasnt sitting right in the fork. sorry for all the confusion. and thanks for all the help


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dude a 12 yr old would know if the axle wasnt in the fork right! Lol I like how you blame it on being "new to dh".


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

janser23 said:


> Hey all. so being i just got into dh i wasnt exactly sure how the fork worked with the axle. when i put the new one in it was still doing the same thing so i looked closer. sure enough the axle wasnt sitting right in the fork. sorry for all the confusion. and thanks for all the help


next time just take a pic.....we all make mistakes...no big


----------

